# Summer Shine with Detailed Clean



## DetailedClean

(Latest Detailed Clean newsletter summary, signup to be kept informed)

Summer is here, show season has started and it's time of us detailing enthusiasts to make the most out of the great (we hope) weather. To help you along use the code *Summer2016* at checkout for a 10% discount.

The code expires on the 20th June and is effective immediately.

* Excludes already discounted products such as sale items and kits.



Car care products with Detailed Clean


----------

